# App for tracking books you have read?



## amyrebecca (Jul 28, 2009)

Does anyone know of a good app for tracking books you have read? I saw one but the reviews were poor so I wondered if anyone could personally recommend one? Thanks!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

has an app.... Nice thing is that you can track your books both via the website and the application. It's a very nice looking app, and it's free.


----------



## K.C. Neal (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for the tip about the Goodreads app! I got an iPad for Christmas, and I'm still figuring out what-all I want it to be. Maybe I'll keep up with my Goodreads account better now.....


----------



## KBisGr8 (Jan 13, 2009)

I havent had my iPad for very long but I am using iBookshelf. You can load all of your books and have the covers show. Each book has a synopsis and reviews that you can view. You can put in what you paid for the book, your rating, comments, etc. You can sort by author, title or genre and I think you can make collections. There is a free version but it only holds a small number of books. Get that to see if you think you'll like it but dont enter a lot of books because if you decide to buy the $1.99 version you'll have to do it all over again!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I use Bento for that sort of thing. It's a simple database from Apple (well, from Filemaker, Inc). It can even sync wirelessly with other Apple devices. I think it's $5.00 for the universal iThing version, well worth it for me. I also keep my DTB library records in it, as well as DVD library, VHS tape library, managing contacts, todo lists, etc. It's very easy to use, and comes with oads of templates.


Mike


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

I use the goodreads app on my phone and really like it.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

These apps sound good.

When you upgrade (ie iPad2, iPhone5) will you lose all the information?


----------



## amyrebecca (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Cardinal said:


> These apps sound good.
> 
> When you upgrade (ie iPad2, iPhone5) will you lose all the information?


The Goodreads app syncs with the website so you won't lose any info


----------



## Crystalmes (Jan 28, 2010)

I use Goodreads on my phone, I am sad that they blocked it at work though.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> The Goodreads app syncs with the website so you won't lose any info


Good to know, thanks!


----------

